# Best way to purchase 75,000 t-shirts?



## Jdoobah (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey everybody,

Does anyone have any contacts at any manufacturers where I can purchase 75,000 long sleeve t-shirts at the BEST possible price?

Distributor pricing is not competitive enough.

-Justin


----------



## surfwear (Jan 13, 2008)

I do not know about 75,000 shirts but you can give ShirtSupplier - Apparel and Blank Shirt Wholesale a try. I think their prices are good.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

With that type of quantity you might want to check on an overseas manufacturing company. Have you looked at alibaba.com to see if you can find someone from there? Just a thought, hope it helps.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

I know that Sanmar has a production factory for their Port and Company line and will produce special orders as well. I looked into it once but the numbers I had in mind were too small for them to consider. 75,000 on the other hand should be right up their alley.


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

I would find out who the national sales manager is for Gildan or Alstyle, a company around that size. Perhaps that number is large enough to get attention. I don't think it would mean much to Anvil or say Hanes. Deal only with the sales manager and not just some sales person and not a distributor.

Unless you have a lot of experience with an overseas supplier, I'd avoid that approach as any screw ups on that scale would be a disaster. You would have to have an agent in the exporting country to inspect and sign off on the shipment. Otherwise, if you discover the problems after shipping, the exporter has your money from the LC and you will struggle to get any satisfaction.


----------



## raj (Jan 20, 2008)

I think i can find u the the factory with best price and quick lead time in India, as I am working as merchandiser and dealing many factories here in Tirupur, India and supplying lots of European markets, if u trust pls feel free to know more details....Raj


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

With that kind of quantity, you need to go directly to the mills. Your supplier probably doesn't even buy that much at one time.


----------

